# Need a name for a 1 eared dog



## Leanne Webster (Jun 2, 2012)

Picking up a male malinois with 1 erect ear and 1 lazy. Kinda wanna think of a name that has to do with the ears. Any ideas? Someone said "Fin"


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

What.........


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Vinny Van Gogh (GO)
Semaphore


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Paresseux (lazy) 
Dilué (floppy)


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Listen

Flap

Radar


----------



## Kelsey Walters (Nov 12, 2012)

Nemo!! lol


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Solo

Are you getting that CL dog? :cool


----------



## Niomi Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

Which ear is floppy?

My friends parents adopted a solid black GSD with a floppy left ear, so they named him FLE (pronounced like Flea) *F*loppy *L*eft *E*ar


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

UNO (one in Spanish)


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Lobe....Lobey.... ED (Erectile Dysfunction).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> Lobe....Lobey.... ED (Erectile Dysfunction).





Thomas Barriano said:


> Vinny Van Gogh (GO)
> Semaphore



:lol:


----------



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

i have another malinois pup whose other ear got cut when her mom bit her. 

We named her "MIMI", which means "ears" in Japanese.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Highlander------as in------------"There can be only one".


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

We had a dog that had a large chunk out of an ear and his name was "Ears"


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Mono as in not stereo.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Mono as in not stereo.


 
Other than the possible mistaken reference to mononucleosis.....this is the winner for me!!!


----------



## Chris Kendrick (Nov 1, 2012)

"Evander" as in Holyfield. Think he only has one ear thanks to Mike Tyson. Lol


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> Lobe....Lobey.... ED (Erectile Dysfunction).


Viagra = got one UP


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris Kendrick said:


> "Evander" as in Holyfield. Think he only has one ear thanks to Mike Tyson. Lol


+1


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Kendrick said:


> "Evander" as in Holyfield. Think he only has one ear thanks to Mike Tyson. Lol


+2 and HEY, it was only a little piece of the ear. One lousy nibble and he's branded for life! :roll: ;-)


----------



## Isaiah Chestnut (Nov 9, 2009)

Onezy! I think i spelled that right. Lol


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Dilué (floppy)


This would be my choice!!!


----------

